
The Magical Number 7: Limits on Our Capacity for Processing Information (1956) - nishs
http://psychclassics.yorku.ca/Miller/
======
jmnicolas
According to 'Learning how to learn' on Coursera the magical number has been
revised to only 4.

~~~
grzm
Interesting. Do you know from where Coursera sources this number? The Miller
magic number is 7±2, and of course approximate. 4 isn't very far off from 5.

